# What does LP mean?



## Rikki Jean (Jul 15, 2005)

I'm reading some threads about progesterone, and I keep seeing comments about lengthening the "LP", but I have no idea what that means (unless it means that when you're listening to a vinyl LP, it's going to play even longer.







). Can someone please enlighten me?


----------



## MoOnFiReGlOw (Feb 23, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rikki Jean* 
I'm reading some threads about progesterone, and I keep seeing comments about lengthening the "LP", but I have no idea what that means (unless it means that when you're listening to a vinyl LP, it's going to play even longer.







). Can someone please enlighten me?









it's referring to the luteal phase, its the phase of your cycle right after you ovulate. I believe the ideal length is 12-16 days







hth!


----------



## Rikki Jean (Jul 15, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MoOnFiReGlOw* 
it's referring to the luteal phase, its the phase of your cycle right after you ovulate. I believe the ideal length is 12-16 days







hth!

ah, gotcha! thanks!


----------

